# Egg bound ?



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

I have Ameracauna that seems to be egg bound. She goes to lay panting in the heat, but no egg is found. I was washing her today and noticed a huge ball like spot under her vent. It seems to be as big as possibly 2 eggs.
She was happy when I was running water over her bump and I cleaned off her poopy butt? Any suggestions?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry I've luckily never had an egg bound hen but I wish you luck.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

This is what I do for mine. Have been down this road a few times. First try a warm bath and let her soak for about 15 minutes. Its suppose to relax the muscles for her. If that doesn't work, then her lay down on a heating pad (on low temp) off and on for 15 minutes at a time. She probably won't fuss because the heat feels good to them. Try not to dig the eggs out because they can break inside her. It can be done but not something preferred to do. Only time I did it was on Chloe and hers hadn't formed a shell. This was after the bath & heating pad methods didn't work. She was so sick I almost lost her. The other times, the warm bath and heating pad did the trick.


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you so much I will try this!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/07/chicken-egg-binding-causes-symptoms.html?m=1

I love her blog!! So much information. Best of luck


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome! Love a good blog!


----------

